# Ruben wants to kill Randolph... and more



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

http://www.portlandtribune.com/archview.cgi?id=P093003 

I have never tried to post a link and am not sure how to ut I hop I just did. Otherwise at the portland tribune Ruben talks aout how mad he is with the blazers, and randolph.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow, what a joke. Sure, no one likes getting blindsided but I'm sure Patterson's nanny didn't like getting raped, either. Oh, and I'm sure his wife didn't like getting slapped around. This situation is sick. The way I see it, things happen in practice. There is no doubt what Randolph did was wrong but Patterson needs to forgive and forget. Ruben is far from perfect himself. I don't see why the Portland fans should have to continually deal with crap like this. They've been some of the most supportive fans in the league, yet have to deal with a bunch of immature thugs. I hope Patterson gets ran over or something.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone want to reconsider the scores they gave Ruben on the Trailblazer Maturity thread?

 

I can see Nash's point but, I'm caring less and less about the return talent in a trade that involves RP.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wow...

now it's time to see if Patterson and Nash are all talk and no walk, or if they can do something about this huge clusterfrick waiting to happen.

And anyone who doesn't see this turning into something really really _really_ ugly, is blind.

anyone else hope there is truth to the Raptors rumor now?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Pattersons's a puss... Prob is... Ain't nobody gonna take him or his contract... Peace


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Does Patterson really he just diminished his trade value, possibly preventing him from getting what he wants? I don't know about you guys, but if I'm an opposing GM, this makes me want to trade for Patterson even less. His track record is bad enough as it is but now he talks about wanting to kill his teammate deep down inside just for sucker punching him? Ouch. What I really hope happens is Ruben commits some kind of offense, albeit one that doesn't harm someone else (drugs or something like that), and gets thrown in jail for 5-10 years. Hopefully, that would void his contract and he'd be put where he belongs.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Now that I see that my first LINK worked, I can do some analysis


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Randolph and Patterson will not be able to play nice all year long. After a game or during a practice, or during a team meal, something is bound to happen and we know about it ahead of time. I Want Ruben to get his wish. I wonder if Ruben would be willing to give up the trade kicker to get out of dodge (or portland)


This is what I want to see
Randolph = and Ruben is also  

The two of them together are   

But that will not happen so get gone youngblood. Trade patterson for a block of cheese.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

My initial thought was, "oh great, look who wrote the article". But if the quotes are true, then we have a big problem. ANOTHER Whitsett problem. ANOTHER huge contract for a bit player. ANOTHER person who probably belongs in jail more so than an NBA team.

Let's let this be a lesson to us as to the type of players to obtain.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

The rumored deal of Patterson and DA for Davis and Peterson looks even better to me now...please pull the plug on this deal.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Patterson is hilarious. Whitsitt gave him a gift when he signed him, because nobody wanted him after Seattle. He should be gracious he's still got a contract. Plus, he must know that he's extremely handcuffed management from even making a trade.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

unbelievable. 

it's as though there's an ongoing contest of "who can be the stupidest Blazer." 

it is a new month. maybe Ruben was saving his opinions for October because he knew Qyntel would've been tough to beat in September.

Ruben, you ARE the weakest link. Goodbye.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Got this from "Alice's Restaurant" by Arlo Guthrie and it kind of remindes me of how I think that situations like ruben's are being handled in the blazers franchise



> And I went up there, I said, "Shrink, I want to kill. I mean, I wanna, I
> wanna kill. Kill. I wanna, I wanna see, I wanna see blood and gore and
> guts and veins in my teeth. Eat dead burnt bodies. I mean kill, Kill,
> KILL, KILL." And I started jumpin up and down yelling, "KILL, KILL," and
> ...


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

what the hell... i really really hope ruben gets traded or something, this is sick


----------



## kultcha (Jul 5, 2003)

The Blazers should be allowed to sue or somehow be compensated from players who create situations which make their trade value worthless.

The Blazers will have a hard time every getting rid of Patterson now. Same with Stoudemire. How stupid do you have to be to say you want to be traded then go and do something that makes it impossible to trade you. Now you're stuck on a team that hates you just as much or more then you hate them.

Some of the other Blazers do really stupid things - but those two take the cake. They should be given Darwin Awards in advance.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Patterson is hilarious. Whitsitt gave him a gift when he signed him, because nobody wanted him after Seattle. He should be gracious he's still got a contract. Plus, he must know that he's extremely handcuffed management from even making a trade.


It's not true that Portland was the only team that wanted him. Cleveland was willing to give him the same amount of money that Portland was, but he chose Portland for family reasons.

I don't think that he owes the Blazers anything special because of the contract... but he *does* owe them a willingness to work hard and put past problems behind him. I'm not sure he's willing to do the latter, and that's a problem.

Anyone else wish that more NBA players would pull a Rasheed Wallace with the media? 

Ed O.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

what did he say that was wrong he said he will play the game hard..that is more than you expect from most of the Blazers...He plays hard every game.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Houston now has a $7 mill trade exception?

Maybe a three way deal with Cleveland can happen or a straight deal to Houston.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> what did he say that was wrong...





> Originally said by <b>the sex offender Ruben Patterson</b>!
> Deep down in your heart, you want to kill the guy.


I feel that it is wrong for the sex offender Ruben Patterson to state that he wants to kill one of his teammates.

Do you disagree?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

BTW Tom, weren't you the one who was ripping the posters on this board and complaining about how all Blazers fans immediately and steadfastly defend the actions of all Portland Trailblazers at all times? 

Now you're defending the sex offender Ruben Patterson.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

sure, but that teamate very easily could have killed him or ended his career so i'll excuse the guy for holding a grudge...He got Rudy T'd bigtime.

"I'm sorry i smashed your face in Rube"...seems a bit weak to me.

In the real world he might still be in jail.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> <by Ruben Patterson>
> *"They have known how I feel the whole summer (about Randolph). Deep down in your heart, you want to kill the guy."*


Nice job dude. Your trade value is sure to skyrocket now. Who wouldn't want you?

How can you say you don't want to be here, and then say something so stupid that no one in their right mind would take you?

...even for a block of cheese!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

From the article, a quote by Ruben


> _They have known how I feel the whole summer (about Randolph). Deep down in your heart, you want to kill the guy._


:nonono:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

> what did he say that was wrong he said he will play the game hard..that is more than you expect from most of the Blazers...He plays hard every game.


Tom, it's the fact that he is publicly seething and will not let bye gones be bye gones. He said that deep down he wanted to "Kill" another player. Yes randolph was wrong and in my opinion should have received a much more severe punishment, but ruben is talking out now about how pissed he still is with Randolph and the blazers franchise. He said that he will not comunicate outside of a game with randolph, and no matter how much you may think that that does not matter, it dose. If ruben is intent on being mad the entire season that will set a locker room atmosphere that is hostile and does not benefit the team. I would not be mad if he said that he wants to sit down with the new management and Randolph to discuss the situation and make sure that everyone can have a fun and productive year, but that is not what he said. Ruben basicly said that he will not retaliate and will not make a fuss, but that he will not get over the incedent. 
And on top of all that, he said that at a time when the blazers are trying to get him a new home. the timing of rubens coments show stupidity since other GM's around the league will not pay or trade as much for his due to the fach that now the Blazers NEED to get him off the team. Patterson said that they will not trade him unless the right trade comes along, but my guess is that that is bull. They just want a trade that gives them some little hole filled. Now Ruben may have even made that impossible. 

Good luck to PatterNash in trading ruben, cause they will need it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

so you guys think he really would kill Him?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> sure, but that teamate very easily could have killed him or ended his career so i'll excuse the guy for holding a grudge...He got Rudy T'd bigtime.


Well I don't recall Rody T hitting his wife, attempting to rape his nanny, or breaking a guys jaw for scratching his car. 

Patterson got what was coming to him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thylo</b>!
> 
> 
> Tom, it's the fact that he is publicly seething and will not let bye gones be bye gones. He said that deep down he wanted to "Kill" another player. Yes randolph was wrong and in my opinion should have received a much more severe punishment, but ruben is talking out now about how pissed he still is with Randolph and the blazers franchise. He said that he will not comunicate outside of a game with randolph, and no matter how much you may think that that does not matter, it dose. If ruben is intent on being mad the entire season that will set a locker room atmosphere that is hostile and does not benefit the team. I would not be mad if he said that he wants to sit down with the new management and Randolph to discuss the situation and make sure that everyone can have a fun and productive year, but that is not what he said. Ruben basicly said that he will not retaliate and will not make a fuss, but that he will not get over the incedent.
> ...



and ruben will go right on about his business and bring it on the court.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I don't recall Rody T hitting his wife, attempting to rape his nanny, or breaking a guys jaw for scratching his car.
> ...


I don't recall Ruben Punching any of his teamates when they weren't looking. Ruben's problems come off the court which he has to deal with...guys like Zach and Romanowski are bad for the game. guys walking around trying not to piss Zach off so he doesn't blindside them is bad for the team chemistry guys.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> sure, but that teamate very easily could have killed him or ended his career so i'll excuse the guy for holding a grudge...He got Rudy T'd bigtime.
> 
> "I'm sorry i smashed your face in Rube"...seems a bit weak to me.
> ...


That's weak, Tom. First of all, you shouldn't want to kill someone just because he sucker punched you. Secondly, with the track record he has, Ruben shouldn't go on record saying things like, "deep down inside, you want to kill the guy." Thirdly, do you really think this won't spill over to the court? Just read his comments. He obviously has contempt for Zach, let alone the fact that he doesn't wanna even be on the team anymore. Saying that you want to kill your teammate, especially when you have a history of violence, doesn't do anything to help your team on the court. Who cares what he says he'll do when he plays. This is simply inexcusable.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> so you guys think he really would kill Him?


It's irrelevant.

Capital H in Him?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> Anyone else wish that more NBA players would pull a Rasheed Wallace with the media?
> 
> Ed O.


Hmmm...interesting. I know that Rasheed doesn't like talking to the media because he is convinced that they will "spin" his quotes in a negative way, but might it also be true that Rasheed doesn't trust himself 100% (knowing that he is emotional) to talk with the media? Something along the lines of "I never want to say something to the media that I will regret later"?


Anyway, in regards to Patterson, either he's made a huge mistake in going on the record with Eggers or Eggers has gone behind his back and printed things that Patterson said off the record.



> I am not going to go in *****ing and complaining.


 What do you call releasing quotes like these to the media? Creating a positive team environment?

Nash should offer Ruben an $8 million buyout if he's really serious about not wanting to play for the Blazers. Nothing more than that. He'll be free to sign with any team he wants, plus make about $2 million a year from the Blazers for 4 years. I don't realistically expect him to accept that kind of buyout, but it would certainly give him an opportunity to "put his money where his mouth is".



> I should get at least 25 minutes a game. If I can be on the court that much time, I can do a lot for the team, and I will be happy.


A veiled threat?

It's just amazing to me that we can all see how this ranting only decreases his prospects for being traded and somehow he can't see it.....


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't recall Ruben Punching any of his teamates when they weren't looking. Ruben's problems come off the court which he has to deal with...guys like Zach and Romanowski are bad for the game. guys walking around trying not to piss Zach off so he doesn't blindside them is bad for the team chemistry guys.


It's bad for the game because Zach was protecting Woods? If anything it makes him more popular with most his teammates because they know he will stick up for him.

I think Don Nelson said it best.

"Ruben Patterson is dumber than a rock"

I think I have a new quote for my sig....


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> 
> 
> It's bad for the game because Zach was protecting Woods? If anything it makes him more popular with most his teammates because they know he will stick up for him.
> ...


Moral equivalency


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> sure, but that teamate very easily could have killed him or ended his career so i'll excuse the guy for holding a grudge...He got Rudy T'd bigtime.


Moral equivalency.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Patterson is the hustle and energy that this team needs so much! However his temper and this grudge could be to costly for the Blazers to overlook.

Zach can not be lost due to a cheap shot this year! Patterson should be IR'd or bought out so no such occurance can happen. Patterson has a history of violence and these comments can't be ignored. The Blazers should take this very seriously and act now!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

So what do you guys think will happen?


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I think nothing will happen, until there is a fight that will leave Zach wounded and Patterson kicked out of the league. Then we'll be down two players for the year and management will make a big stupid statement like; " We could not have seen this coming and will hope for the best for both players and we apologize to our fans!"


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Ruben said he wouldn't do that...he said it makes you wan't to.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Patterson might not be the one you think of first when it comes to restraint!


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> sure, but that teamate very easily could have killed him or ended his career so i'll excuse the guy for holding a grudge...He got Rudy T'd bigtime.
> 
> "I'm sorry i smashed your face in Rube"...seems a bit weak to me.
> ...


Thank you for the voice of reason Tom, I agree with you 100%.

I also agree with Patterson’s stance on the issue (he just lacks the articulation to tiptoe around the issue adequately). Any person with heart would feel that way. 
Just ask yourself... what would Artest do? What would Martin do? What would Laimbeer do? What would Barkley, Mason or Oakley do?

They would react the very same way (such a reaction is practically standard in the wake of such an event).

It is quite easy for the internet disciplinarians and morality experts to glare at their monitors while talking out of there behinds on the issue... because it was not their face cracked from a blindside sucker punch. 

I would like to hear their explanations of how they would put it all behind them and invite Randolph over for some warm milk and cookies.

How they would reconcile then get together and cozy up to a cool Heineken on a warm summer evening.

How they would bury the hatchet and FORGIVE...

Patterson made it quite clear in that piece that he would function without problem alongside Randolph as terms of his job requirements. 

Where it becomes absolutely hilarious to me is when people cannot respect his _honest_ admittance that they will not socialize or have anything to do with one another "off the floor".

Two players on the same team not liking each other and going their separate ways after games and practices is not exactly unprecedented.

This honest admittance of ones inner most feelings is respected by me and displays a great deal of maturity (IMO). Sucker punching a restrained individual whom you happen to work with then offering some phony baloney apology is about as immature a thing as _a grown man_ can do (IMO).

But hey, Randolph bares no wrong (he can do no wrong).
I learned that a few days ago.

----------

With that said he must be traded (that is obvious), however I agree with him (he was wronged and understandably holds a grudge/ that’s human nature).

I am not one of these ridiculous individuals that believe a crime is any less of a crime (or even justifiable) because it is committed against one with a criminal background. 

_That is an absolutely ridiculous train of thought (if you ask me)._


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Enigma,

My feeling is that it's not the end of the world that part of Patterson would like a chance to get back at Randolph... and I think that's likely what Ruben meant when he said "deep down I want to kill him." I agree - there have been times (in my younger days) when I got in fights, and wished I could exact vengeance on someone. Fortunately, I grew up and stopped getting in fights (but if someone cold-cocked me while my hands were held behind my back, I'd likely be darn pissed). 

The problem, as I see it, is that Patterson doesn't even have the self-control to know _not_ to say that to a reporter. If he doesn't have that much sense, does he also lack the sense to keep himself from flying off the handle at Zach when things get physical on the practice court? Of course. 

I'm not pointing fingers at this point, because what Zach did was inexcusable and Patterson's reaction shows a reckless lack of savvy when it comes to dealing with the media... but one thing I'm sure of - this will not be the last incident involving Randolph and Patterson, and the next one will make John Nash and Steve Patterson wish they'd taken the offer of a used snow-blower from Minnesota for our ticking time bomb.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Patterson is the hustle and energy that this team needs so much! However his temper and this grudge could be to costly for the Blazers to overlook.
> 
> Zach can not be lost due to a cheap shot this year! Patterson should be IR'd or bought out so no such occurance can happen. Patterson has a history of violence and these comments can't be ignored. The Blazers should take this very seriously and act now!


I agree with you.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey, if Maurice Lucas was able to walk up to Darryl Dawkins before the start of game 3 of the '77 finals and shake hands, why the hell can't Patterson do the same?

I understand that was a scuttle between opposite teams... So I suppose there is a huge difference. The thing about the '77 fight is that it was on National TV, in front of millions and millions of people live.

If anything, that fight made others in the league more scared of him. It was amazing, opposing teams forwards would actually looked scared when they were guarding Lucas.

But I suppose you don't want this between players on the same team...

I don't know. I really don't.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> It's not true that Portland was the only team that wanted him. Cleveland was willing to give him the same amount of money that Portland was, but he chose Portland for family reasons.


He's from Cleveland... Of course they'd be interested in him... They sucked... Their star's were Dre Miller and his spot up buddy Lamond Murray... They were in dire need of help... They woulda took anybody back then IMO... Peace


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> The problem, as I see it, is that Patterson doesn't even have the self-control to know _not_ to say that to a reporter. If he doesn't have that much sense, does he also lack the sense to keep himself from flying off the handle at Zach when things get physical on the practice court? Of course.


I agree with every single one of your points.
However, I personally feel relieved that he let his feelings be known publicly.

If he exercised self-control and kept his feelings within it could have lain the groundwork for a much more serious altercation down the road.

He probably would have reported to camp played hard (keeping his nose clean) while everyone sits back and misinterprets this on court congeniality as a mended bridge.

Then snap... _brutal slugfest before the All-star break._

_- Nash speaking out on him possibly having to such it up indicates to me that they were already headed down this path. -_

With him clearing the air on the issue the Blazers organization has advance notification enabling them to handle it ahead of time.

Keeping his mouth shut could have in fact lulled the organization into a false sense of security. _This way, they at least know the scope of the situation._


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Hey, if Maurice Lucas was able to walk up to Darryl Dawkins before the start of game 3 of the '77 finals and shake hands, why the hell can't Patterson do the same?


There is a big difference between a fight in which blows are mutually being thrown and a sucker punching incident in which the victim is restrained from retaliation.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> Keeping his mouth shut could have in fact lulled the organization into a false sense of security. _This way, they at least know the scope of the situation.
> _


_

Not to psychoanalyze this too much, but if he had kept his mouth shut, it likely would've meant that he knows better than to involve the media. It doesn't necessarily indicate what he's saying to management behind closed doors. 

But I see your point, and you could be right - this may be a step toward resolution. I'd like to think so._


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between a fight in which blows are mutually being thrown and a sucker punching incident in which the victim is restrained from retaliation.


Actually, there were 2 sucker punches in that Lucas Dawkins fight.

Dawkins went to hit Bobby Gross from behind, missed, hit his own team mate Doug Collins. Dawkins is running backwords, when Maurice comes out of no where and TRUCKS him in the back of the head. Dawkins goes flying forward, completely unexpected.

(I'm assuming you haven't seen the '77 fight before. If you would like to see a video of it, I'd be happy to share it with you. I finally got it synced up with the schonley audio. Just send me a PM. It's worth seeing.)


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> Not to psychoanalyze this too much, but if he had kept his mouth shut, it likely would've meant that he knows better than to involve the media. It doesn't necessarily indicate what he's saying to management behind closed doors.


In the article he states that he has been unable to get in touch with the new management. It would seem that they could care less as to his POV.
My sense is that his going public is a direct result of his inability to get hold of them (or at least have someone discuss his future role on the team with him).

If this is true I must say that I am terribly disappointed in Blazers management for their handling of the situation.
I would have thought that getting Randolph, Patterson, Cheeks and Management together for a clear the air type get together would have been priority number one.

What it seems was done is that the let everyone go about their summer vacations in hope that things blow over if in fact they cannot workout a trade (performing nothing along the lines of patching up or attempted reconciliation since the initial attempts by Trader Bob and coach Cheeks during the season).

New management completely dropped the ball in this regard.
(I am beginning to believe that they spend a little too much time formulating pledges and speeches for radio talk shows when they should be concentrating on things that really matter).

These guys are taking on the appearance of glorified PR babies more and more with each passing day.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry to go off topic but does anyone else think that Kerry Eggers' e-mail address is funny as hell... [email protected] LOL, maybe it's because I'm in college but I think it's hilarious.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> I'm assuming you haven't seen the '77 fight before.


I was not even born yet.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

At least he has a killer instict:grinning:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> I was not even born yet.


Well, for what it's worth, neither was I. I was 8 years from being born.

I still think that fight is one the the biggest moments in the history of this franchise. Had that not happened, I don't know if the Blazers would have won the title.

Well, this is getting a bit off the topic, so I'll end my bit on the Maurice Lucas fight here I suppose.

Like I said, if anyone is interested in seeing that fight from '77, send me a PM.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I dunno, Ruben's comments seem to me to be honest, reasonable and, for a blazer, mature. He says he doesn't like Zach, Zach isn't his friend, but he's going to go out and play hard and if he has a good season on the court he'll be a happy man. 

What's so terrible about that? Is there some reason he should love or forgive Zach? 

Yes, he probably should have kept his mouth shut, it may have hurt his trade value. Otherwise, I don't see the problem.

barfo


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

No wonder Sheed never talks to the media. If you're honest and your opinion isn't popular, you're going to pay for it. Look at Rush Limbaugh and Mark Cuban. ESPN is turning into tabloid TV. The focus isn't on the games. The entire opening segment on Sporscenter tonight was dedicated to the Rush/Mcnabb controversy while the MLB playoffs (Go A's!) were second fiddle. And I just want Maurice Clarrett to go away forever. 

Athletes (and celebs) are better off giving canned cliches instead of their honest opinion. "Both teams played hard man." 

As for Ruben, as long as he backs up his words about being a pro this season, I don't see a problem either.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

If I thought that Ruben were that _smart_, I'd conclude that all of this was simply a ploy - for the sole purpose of forcing a trade. 

But, he's not - so it's probably not.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> No wonder Sheed never talks to the media. If you're honest and your opinion isn't popular, you're going to pay for it. Look at Rush Limbaugh...


Word is that Rush's life is just begining to unravel. He's being exposed as a bigtime pharmaceutical abuser, involved in distribution of perscription pills as well. This may help explain his going deaf (which is often a byproduct of abuse), his massive weight loss, and his recent idiotic comments on McNabb. From the sounds of it, he's the next Jimmy Swaggart... a pontificating hypocrite who'll be publicly disgraced right out of the public eye.

STOMP


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

How about a cage match at center court between Zach & Ruben? The loser leaves town.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Word is that Rush's life is just begining to unravel. He's being exposed as a bigtime pharmaceutical abuser, involved in distribution of perscription pills as well. This may help explain his going deaf (which is often a byproduct of abuse), his massive weight loss, and his recent idiotic comments on McNabb. From the sounds of it, he's the next Jimmy Swaggart... a pontificating hypocrite who'll be publicly disgraced right out of the public eye.
> ...


Link?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> Link?


Drudge reported last night that the National Enquirer had planned on releasing it today. There's also a story that's supposedly here in the NY Daily News, but the site's been slow and I haven't seen it yet.

Update: I went to the site and found a link here that seems to work (although it's slow).

Assuming this is true, sounds like he's an addict to me. And his response (that he's not been contacted by any authorities) seems consistent with the general situation presented...

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Man, I don't understand why I can't delete my own posts... (this one, not the former one)

Ed O.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Drudge reported last night that the National Enquirer had planned on releasing it today. There's also a story that's supposedly here in the NY Daily News, but the site's been slow and I haven't seen it yet.
> ...


if he has a drug problem shouldn't we all embrace him with open arms like athletes and 0thers...isn't he a human being:angel: :verysad:


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Randolph gave em what he deserves!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I was unaware that we thought of the national enquirer, and Matt Drudge as truth tellers.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Back to the article...

What I find stinkier than Patterson's quotes is Nash's... He mentioned that they would trade Patterson if it is in the team's best interests, not for the sake of trading him.

I think we have a case here of focusing waaaay too heavily on the money and talent issues, and not nearly enough on team chemistry. How could one be so picky about getting rid of a registered sex offender with a nasty contract who holds a grudge against a favored player?

I realize that the offers, if any, are probably fairly bad... but I imagine they're better than the alternative. With the way the lineup stands right now, we do not need Patterson...

McInnis, Damon
Bonzi, DA
Sheed, Woods, Padgett
Randolph
Davis, N'daiye

Not world beaters, but at least there's a shot that they might develop some sort of chemistry. You can't have a "happy family" atmosphere like Mo has been advocating with these scary grudges... 

Ruben has a gnarly history and I personally don't believe that he can play the role of the good pro all year long. Dude has serious anger management issues...


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

I will buy the whole Sheed starting at the 3 spot when I actually see it. I don't see Cheeks going that way...IMHO.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "Patterson and his wife, Shannon, sold their Tualatin home in May and moved to Columbus, Ohio."


Does this make any sense at all? They moved before they even knew IF he would be traded, much less WHERE! What if he was traded to Miami? Would he commute to Ohio? 

I suspect Ruben is one of those people too stupid to live.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Does this make any sense at all? They moved before they even knew IF he would be traded, much less WHERE! What if he was traded to Miami? Would he commute to Ohio?
> ...


He would buy a house in Miami? A lot of NBA players have two houses. He probably thought he was going to be traded from Portland and went to his Ohio home (or bought one) and then planned on getting another house wherever he was traded.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> He.......went to his Ohio home (or bought one)


Actually, he went to an Ohio apartment - you know, with simplified garbage service.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> I was unaware that we thought of the national enquirer, and Matt Drudge as truth tellers.


I don't really see how someone could argue that Drudge is NOT a truth teller. He rarely makes personal or site-specific reports... they're almost all early leaks from sources that are generally considered "legitimate".

Of course, because he's willing to jump the gun the sources of his reports are occasionally wrong, but that doesn't mean that he's had more "wrong" stories than, say, the NY Times. 

As far as whether the National Enquirer is legitimate or not: I dunno. They've broken some "real" stories, but since they are willing to pay for their information I don't think most media outlets consider them dependable. A penchant for trashy stories doesn't help their image, either...

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> I was unaware that we thought of the national enquirer, and Matt Drudge as truth tellers.


Obviously the Enquirer has dipped into the muck of gossipy speculating on celebrities on occation , but I heard a radio interview of the reporter who worked on this story, and he seemed to have all his ducks in a row. Their source was named (Rush's housekeeper), and she had physically proof of his long history of drug abuse. 

The nature of the allegations would open the magazine up to slander lawsuits if they couldn't prove everything. I'd bet we'll learn more in coming weeks.

STOMP


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Best case scenario for the Blazers:

Someone puts a Zach Randolph mask on Ruben Patterson when he falls asleep, puts a gun in his hand, and surrounds him with mirrors.

Actually, that might be the best case scenario for the world...


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*lots of anger here*

It wouldn't surprise me if Ruben Patterson goes to practice
and blows everboy away. 

Ruben Patterson is a disturbed man.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Always nice of fans of other teams to come in and lend their view that Portland players are on the verge of going on a killing spree or will hopefully at least kill themselves... well thought out and not at all inflamatory :sour: 

Here's an article to lend some water to that fire.

http://www.pdxguide.com/sports/blazernotebook.html

STOMP


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Of course Mav fans would be saying something like that seeing as how Patterson, being a role player, had a pretty good series against them. That's pretty sick to say that it would be the best scenario if someone were to put a gun to their own head and kill themselves, even as a joke. Give me a break, guys.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Who said I was a diehard Mavs fan? Facts, facts, facts.

And implication and statement are two separate things...why would Ruben kill himself in that situation?

He'd be shooting at mirrors when you really think about it...


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

> I am not going to go in there and beat up (Randolph), or have somebody else beat him up.


This is actually the quote I find most disturbing. The "I want to kill him" stuff is just overexageration. He's not really going to kill Zach. But who thinks about having someone else fight for him to avoid ramifications? Clearly, by simply the mention of it, this is something he has considered and that worries me more than anything.


----------

